# Συζήτηση Κυκλωμάτων > Ψηφιακά Κυκλώματα > Αυτοματισμοί >  >  Άνοιγμα γκαραζοπορτας σε περίπτωση διακοπής ρευματος

## enallax

Γεια σας

Παρακαλω τα φωτα σας.....

Εχω μια γκαραζόπορτα (ρολο) που λειτουργει με μοτερ 630watt 2,7 A 230 V 50Hz

Μπορεί καποιος να μου πει τι ups πρεπει να βάλω (ποσα VA) για να ανοιξει το ρολο 1-2 φορές σε περιπτωση διακοπης ρευματος.

Η γκαραζοπορτα είναι βαρια και το με το συστημα απασφάλισης δεν μπορω να την ανοιξω χειροκινητα.

Με ενδιαφέρει οποιαδηποτε λύση οικονομική.

Ευχαριστω εκ των προτερων

----------


## vasilllis

Mε ups δεν νομιζω να κανεις δουλεια.Θα κοιταζα για inverter,
Κατι τετοιο δηλαδη http://www.eshops.gr/inverters-dc-ac...tovoltaic.html

(ακομα καλυτερα και ενσωματωμενο φορτιστη της μπαταριας) και μια μπαταρια αυτοκιμητου .

----------


## klik

Η γκαραζοπορτα δεν πρεπει να ειναι βαριά.  Αυτή τη δουλειά πρεπει να κάνουν τα ελατήρια. Μηπως να αρχίσεις από εκεί;
Αλλιώς με γεννητρια. Το  ups true sinewave ικανο για μοτερ θα εχει κανα 2 χιλιαρικα τουλάχιστον

----------

xsterg (27-12-14)

----------


## thm

Ο klik έχει απόλυτο δίκιο. Εάν το ρολό σου είναι εξαιρετικά μεγάλο (σε επιφάνεια και βάρος οπότε θα έπρεπε να έχει άλλο τύπο μοτέρ και αποσύμπλεξη με μανιβέλα/αλυσίδα), πρέπει να μπορεί να ανέβει με το χέρι. Εάν το ρολό δεν ανεβαίνει χειροκίνητα διότι τα ελατήρια δεν είναι σωστά επιλεγμένα/κουρδισμένα ή κάποια από αυτά έχουν χαλαρώσει/σπάσει, ξέχνα το UPS διότι έχεις σημαντικό πρόβλημα που πρέπει να λυθεί άμεσα.

Και ο vasilimertzani έχει δίκιο. Υπάρχουν ειδικά προϊόντα για τέτοιες εφαρμογές (η AUTOTECH έχει ένα τέτοιο προϊόν, αν και δεν το έχουν στις σελίδες τους).

----------


## xsterg

1. ειτε μεγαλο, ειτε μικρο το ρολο πρεπει να ειναι σωστα ζυγισμενο. αν ειναι δεν χρειαζεται μεγαλη δυναμη ειτε με το χερι, ειτε με το μοτερ. 
2. αν κοπει το ρευμα ολοι οι κατασκευαστες εχουν προβλεψει χειροκινητο τροπο. αν δεν εχει η δικη σου πορτα η εχει χαλασει πρεπει να φροντισεις για την επισκευη του. 

ups και αλλες αηδιες σε αυτην περιπτωση δεν θα δουλεψουν.
θα σου ελεγα επίσης να κοιταξεις και την κατασταση των ρουλεμαν.

----------


## vasilllis

Παιδες ,δεν ειπε οτι εχει προβλημα η γκαραζοπορτα.Με το μοτερακι των 600w μια χαρα δουλευει το εργαλειο.
Η πορτα απλα ειναι βαρια(για το φυλο,ηλικια η σωματικη της διαπλαση).Αυτο που ζητησε ειναι αν σε μια διακοπη μπορει με καποια τροπο να δουλεψει την πορτα 2-3 φορες.

----------


## giannaras13

σε ολες τις πορτες και τα ρολα πρεπει να υπαρχει η επιλογη για χειροκινητο ανοιγμα..

----------


## vasilllis

> σε ολες τις πορτες και τα ρολα πρεπει να υπαρχει η επιλογη για χειροκινητο ανοιγμα..



Η δυνατοτητα υπαρχει,Μυικη δυναμη της λειπει προφανως.

----------


## thm

Στα ρολά υπάρχουν 3 διαδεδομένοι τρόποι αυτοματοποίησης:

1) Με μοτέρ μέσα στον άξονα του ρολού (σωληνωτό μοτέρ) το οποίο είναι πιο συνηθισμένο σε μικρά οικιακά ρολά αλουμινίου ή πλαστικά με ενίσχυση (για παράθυρα και μπαλκονόπορτες) αλλά και σε γκαραζόπορτες (αν και δεν έχει την αντοχή των ρολών με βαρύτερη κουρτίνα όπως τα #2 και #3 ενώ και τα μοτέρ είναι γενικά λιγότερο κατάλληλα για συχνή χρήση). Τα ρολά αυτά, μπορούν να είναι και μόνο χειροκίνητα (χωρίς καθόλου μοτέρ). Ξέρω ελάχιστα για αυτά τα ρολά καθώς δεν τα δουλέψαμε ποτέ.
2) Με μοτέρ επάνω στον άξονα του ρολού (κεντρικό μοτέρ). Ο άξονας είναι ακίνητος και έχει έναν αριθμό από κυλίνδρους ("τύμπανα") ελατηρίων που μπορούν να περιστραφούν γύρω από τον άξονα και βάζουν σχεδόν όλη την ροπή ενώ το μοτέρ βάζει την διαφορά. Το μοτέρ αγκαλιάζει τον άξονα (συνήθως περίπου στο κέντρο του, για αυτό και λέγονται "κεντρικά") και έχει τύμπανο που πιάνει την κουρτίνα για να την κινήσει. Το μοτέρ έχει ηλεκτρόφρενο το οποίο ξεμπλοκάρει αυτόματα όταν ξεκινά η κίνηση και ξαναμπλοκάρει όταν σταματήσει. Για αποσύμπλεξη, ξεμπλοκάρουμε με τον εναλλακτικό τρόπο (μία ντίζα που καταλήγει σε συσκευή εσωτερικής ή εξωτερικής αποσύμπλεξης ("κουκουνάρα"  ή "μπλίντορ") και κινούμε άμεσα την κουρτίνα με το χέρι. Τα μοτέρ είναι μονοφασικά με τυπική ισχύ 500-1300 W. Η περιγραφή της Enallax ταιριάζει με αυτό τον τύπο που είναι και ο πλέον συνηθισμένος. Τέτοια ρολά σπάνια χρησιμοποιούνται σε οικιακές εφαρμογές πλην της γκαραζόπορτας (όπου όμως είναι εξαιρετική επιλογή) διότι είναι σχετικά ογκώδη και, αναλόγως της κουρτίνας, θορυβώδη. Επίσης, είναι τα κλασσικά ρολά ασφαλείας σε καταστήματα αλλά και τα τυπικά βιομηχανικά ρολά. Τα ρολά αυτά, μπορούν να είναι και μόνο χειροκίνητα (χωρίς καθόλου μοτέρ).
3) Με μοτέρ στο πλάι  (στην μία πλευρά - στην άλλη υπάρχει ειδικό φυγοκεντρικό φρένο ασφαλείας που λέγεται "παρασούτερ" και σταματάει την ανεξέλεγκτη πτώση της κουρτίνας εάν σπάσει το μοτέρ). Ο άξονας, με την κουρτίνα τυλιγμένη πάνω του, περιστρέφεται άμεσα από το μοτέρ και δεν υπάρχει σύστημα αντιστάθμισης βάρους (δεν έχει ελατήρια) ούτε ηλεκτρόφρενο. Ο μηχανισμός είναι μη αντιστρεπτός (εάν σπρώχνουμε/τραβάμε την κουρτίνα το μοτέρ δεν κινείται) και έτσι για να το δουλέψουμε χειροκίνητα, ανεβαίνουμε σε σκάλα για να φτάσουμε το μοτέρ και χρησιμοποιούμε μανιβέλα ή, για να μην χρησιμοποιούμε σκάλα, χρησιμοποιούμε μηχανισμό με αλυσοκίνηση και σιγά-σιγά κινούμε την κουρτίνα. Αυτό τον τύπο επιλέγουμε όταν το ρολό είναι πολύ μεγάλο σε διαστάσεις ή εάν έχουμε μεγάλη συχνότητα χρήσης. Τα μοτέρ είναι συνήθως τριφασικά (τα μικρά μπορεί να είναι και μονοφασικά) με συνήθη ισχύ 0.3 έως 0.8 kW. Τα ρολά αυτά δεν μπορούν να είναι μόνο χειροκίνητα (χωρίς καθόλου μοτέρ).

Τα #2 και #3 γενικά χρησιμοποιούν τους ίδιους τύπους κουρτίνας (κλειστού τύπου, διάτρητη ή διχτυωτή) με υλικά κατασκευής συνήθως τον χάλυβα και σπανιότερα αλουμίνο (με προφίλ πραγματικά βαρέως τύπου - όχι όπως στα ρολάκια μπαλκονόπορτας).

Υπάρχουν επίσης διάφοροι άλλοι τύποι όπως ρολά πυρασφαλείας με πλαϊνό μοτέρ και φρένο απελευθέρωσης, ταχυρολά με πλαϊνό μοτέρ κλπ κλπ αλλά αυτά είναι πιο ειδικευμένα προϊόντα.

Κατά σειρά ελαφρύτερου προς βαρύτερου τύπου (αντοχή σε παραβίαση, μέγιστες επιτρεπτές διαστάσεις και μέγιστη επιτρεπτή συχνότητα χρήσης) πάμε από το #1 στο #3. Το ίδιο όμως ισχύει γενικά και για το κόστος.

Γνωρίζω ότι, για τα κεντρικά μοτέρ, κάποιοι χρησιμοποιούν UPS της αγοράς με ισχύ σε kVA τουλάχιστον 3-πλάσια της ονομαστικής σε W του μοτέρ, αλλά δεν μπορώ να πω εάν αυτό είναι καλή ιδέα. Από την άλλη, όπως ήδη είπα, υπάρχει ειδικό τροφοδοτικό για αυτή την δουλειά (για ρολά, μοτέρ γκαραζόπορτας και άλλα αντίστοιχα μονοφασικά μοτέρ) και γνωρίζω τουλάχιστον μία εταιρεία που εγκαθιστά ρολά και έχει βάλει μεγάλο αριθμό από τέτοια τροφοδοτικά ρεύματος ανάγκης.

Το θέμα είναι όμως ότι εάν ένα ρολό με κεντρικό μοτέρ δεν είναι σωστά ζυγισμένο (και ειδικά εάν τα ελατήρια έχουν αρχίσει να αστοχούν) τότε κινδυνεύει κανείς να προκαλέσει ζημιά στο μοτέρ και ίσως και χειρότερα. Εάν πρόκειται για τις συνηθισμένες διαστάσεις ενός ρολού γκαραζόπορτας (5 με 7 m2) πρέπει να είναι κανείς πραγματικά πολύ αδύναμος (πχ παιδί ή πολύ ηλικιωμένος) για να μην μπορεί να κινήσει χειροκίνητα ένα καλά ζυγισμένο ρολό με τύμπανα ελατηρίων. Με την ευκαιρία, καλό θα ήταν η Enallax να μας πει διαστάσεις (πλάτος και ύψος) και μέγιστη συχνότητα χρήσης (ανοιγοκλεισίματα ανά ημέρα) για την γκαραζόπορτά της.

----------


## Xarry

> Η δυνατοτητα υπαρχει,Μυικη δυναμη της λειπει προφανως.



Εχεις τυχει σε μεγαλο σιδερενιο ρολο; Αν δε το υψος που πρεπει να ανηψωθει ειναι μεγαλο η κατασταση ειναι δραμα! Δε σηκωνεται με το χερι.
Εδω μια τεντα 3-4 μετρων μηκους και σου βγαζει την πλατη.

----------


## vasilllis

> Εχεις τυχει σε μεγαλο σιδερενιο ρολο; Αν δε το υψος που πρεπει να ανηψωθει ειναι μεγαλο η κατασταση ειναι δραμα! Δε σηκωνεται με το χερι.
> Εδω μια τεντα 3-4 μετρων μηκους και σου βγαζει την πλατη.



Χαρη δεν αντιλεγω οτι δεν υπαρχουν,ακομα και το δικο μου που ειναι πανελ (φυλλα αλουμινιου με πολυουρεθανη) αν δεν ειχαν ελατηρια δεν θα ανοιγε.ΟΜΩΣ ΚΑΙ ΠΑΛΙ ΘΕΛΕΙ ΜΥΙΚΗ ΔΥΝΑΜΗ.
Εχουμε λοιπον 10 ααστοχες απαντησεις στο θεμα που ανοιξε η κοπελα.Σαφως θα προτεινα να βγαλει καμια φωτογραφια αν και η ερωτηση της ειναι ξεκαθαρη.Ενα συστημα back up για ενα μοτερ 700w .

Τωρα αν ειναι 2μ ή 3μ αλουμινιο η ξυλο  με ελατηρια η ιμαντες πιστευω λιγο ρολο παιζει.

----------


## enallax

Παιδιά ευχαριστώ πολύ για τις απαντήσεις σας. 

Παραθέτω κι άλλες πληροφορίες.

Η γκαραζόπορτα έχει ύψος 3 μέτρα και πλάτος 2 μέτρα. 
Όταν απεμπλέκω τη ντίζα, χειροκίνητα δεν σηκώνεται με τίποτα  (δοκίμασε και ένας φίλος) αλλα ούτε αυτός τα κατάφερε. Οπότε δεν είναι μάλλον θέμα μυικής δύναμης.

Επισυνάπτω φωτογραφία της πόρτας.

Οι επιλογές μου ποιες είναι, τι προτείνεται:

1. UPS, πόσα VA ;;;
2. Inverter;;;;
3. Να καλέσω τεχνικό για τα ελατήρια;;;
4. Να βάλω γεννήτρια;;
5. Η κάτι άλλο.

Και επισημαίνω ότι το βασικό μου θέμα είναι να ανοίγει η πόρτα 2-3 φορές σε περίπτωση διακοπής ρεύματος. Δηλαδή ένα εφεδρικό σύστημα για το μοτέρ αυτό.

Και πάλι ευχαριστώ  :Smile: 

20141229_003219.jpg

----------


## el greco 1

εγω θα αρχιζα απο το 3 να ερθει πρωτα ο τεχνικοs και μετα θα δητε τι θα αγορασεται.παντωs μια γεννητρια ειναι πιο συμβατη με πολλεs ανανγεs ενοs σπιτιου.

----------


## thm

Κατ' αρχήν αυτό το ρολό θα έπρεπε να μπορείτε να το ανεβάσετε με άνεση (το συνολικό βάρος της κουρτίνας είναι 40 με 60 κιλά και με τα ελατήρια σε σωστή λειτουργία χρειάζεται ελάχιστη δύναμη), οπότε 2 πράγματα είναι πιθανότερο να συμβαίνουν:
1) Τα ελατήρια έχουν αστοχήσει. 
2) Δεν λειτουργεί σωστά η αποσύμπλεξη. Αυτό μπορείτε να το ελέγξετε κοιτώντας εάν όντως, όταν κάνετε αποσύμπλεξη, το περίβλημα της ντίζας κοντράρει στον κορμό του μοτέρ (στο αριστερό μέρος όπως φαίνεται στην φωτογραφία) και το σύρμα όντως τραβάει λίγο (μερικά χιλιοστά) το φρένο. Επίσης εάν, όταν προσπαθείτε να σηκώσετε την κουρτίνα, αυτή ανασηκώνεται στο  επάνω μέρος της χωρίς όμως το τύμπανο του μοτέρ να περιστρέφεται, είναι γενικά ένδειξη ότι το μοτέρ δεν έχει ξεμπλοκάρει. Εάν η μαύρη πλαστική "κουκουνάρα" (πάνω από την πρίζα) ξεβιδώνει εύκολα, τότε υπάρχει πιθανότητα να έχει χαλαρώσει η βίδα που σφίγγει την άκρη του σύρματος που βρίσκεται στο μεταλλικό "βαρελάκι" στο κάτω μέρος της "κουκουνάρας" ή να έχει κοπεί το σύρμα, οπότε δεν τραβιέται το φρένο για να αποσυμπλεχθεί. Εάν η "κουκουνάρα" δεν ξεβιδώνει ή ξεβιδώνει ελάχιστα, τότε η ντίζα κάπου κάνει απότομη στροφή και "τσακίζει" (πιθανόν στο αριστερό άκρο του ρολού, εκεί που μπαίνει στον άξονα) μπλοκάροντας την κίνηση του σύρματος. Και στις 2 περιπτώσεις, το φρένο δεν θα αποσυμπλέκεται και το φρεναρισμένο μοτέρ θα εμποδίζει το ανέβασμα της κουρτίνας.

Έχω την εντύπωση ότι βλέπω το ταμπελάκι της ΛΥΡΙΤΗΣ στον άξονα του ρολού και ότι το προφίλ είναι το L110. Επίσημο service σε προϊόντα της ΛΥΡΙΤΗΣ παρέχει η εταιρεία CHRISAFIS DOORS. Εάν δεν βρείτε κάποιο πρόβλημα με την ντίζα που να διορθώνεται εύκολα, μπορείτε να επικοινωνήσετε μαζί τους, τόσο για την επισκευή του ρολού όσο και, εάν ακόμη σας ενδιαφέρει, για την συσκευή τροφοδοσίας του σε περίπτωση διακοπής ρεύματος.

----------

